# Mystery Snail Not Moving



## Colonel Moose (Jun 16, 2013)

I have a 30 gallon with one black moor goldfish and he gets bored sometimes. Before his tank mate died by getting his fins caught in the filter intake and ripped out of his body, which was a fantail, he used to swim around and play and be more active. After he died, he would just lay down on the gravel and do nothing. I bought a black mystery snail about 8 hours ago, floated him in the bag for about 15 minutes, then let him go in the tank. My black moor pecked at his shell once and hasn't touched him since. My black moor is small, about 3".

The snail is just sitting there in his shell. Sometimes he comes out partially but never moves. If I try to touch him, he goes back in. I moved him several times, like on a rock, on the gravel, and on the glass, but he won't move no matter what. I even tried turning the lights off but he still didn't move. Also, I've never really seen a mystery snail walk before, but it looks like he is on his side. If I try to place him how I think he is supposed to be, he rolls over on his side. I looked this up and couldn't find any help. I don't think he is supposed to be on his side but he keeps rolling over like that.


----------



## Colonel Moose (Jun 16, 2013)

I got him a one quart tupperware container and drilled 4 holes in the bottom and 1 hole on each side. Then I put in a Marimo moss ball and a tiny bit of Java moss, and put him in. Next I stabilized the container near the filter so that the filter flow pushes some water through the holes. He's floating in that now. I'll see how that works out for him.


----------



## Colonel Moose (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok for some reason he really can't get upright to crawl. He keeps flipping over on his side. And I know he doesn't mean to because I can tell he wants to come out more and crawl around but hes flipped over...


----------



## Colonel Moose (Jun 16, 2013)

I guess he likes his container because he is moving around now.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

It was probably either water quality or believing the Molly was an enemy. Have you used any fish medicine recently? The copper used in it is poisonous to inverts.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rtro92 (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah invertebrates like shrimp and snails can be sensitive to a lot of fish medicine, frogs too.

But snails will sometimes stay holed up in their shells for days. I had a yellow snail buddy who didn't move for 3 days. Sometimes they just do that. If you just bought the snail today, give him a few days. Most aquarium creatures will be shy the first week or so. 
My 3 mystery snails cruise all over the place, climb up the walls, sometimes they battle or mate, maybe just dance. Either way the get all hooked around each other and one will stay attached to the others' shell for hours...two are actually doing that right now.

Also do some research on how they breathe. They actually need to get fresh air, they use a syphon like tube that they extend upwards out of their shell above the water line. Make sure that they walls of whatever you're keeping it in are climbable for snail. 
Once something got in my tank, some chemical or medicine, and I think it poisoned one of my snails. He stayed clamped up for days, after almost a week I took him out to get him some fresh air for about 15 minutes. After I put him back in he was began moving slowly. I did this a couple of times over 2 weeks, and now he's fine.

Also, if you're wondering if they are alive or not this how you can check:
If the snail is completely shut in it's shell with the 'trap' covering anything, it is alive. When they die the face is exposed about a quarter inch or so. Also they usually smell pretty bad when they die. :/


----------

